# Controlling DC Motor Controller's throttle from vehicle's OBD2 CAN-BUS pins



## tallatghazi (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi,
I want to operate Curtis DC Motor Controller's throttle via CAN-BUS (Curtis already support CAN input for throttling). In this regarding, I would like your confirmation that can we directly control DC Motor Controller's throttle from vehicle's OBD2 CAN-BUS pins (check attached image)?

TARGET: My ultimate target is to run a DC Brushless/Brushed Motor on 100% same RPM as of Vehicle's Engine RPM (on all different loads) 


Thanks!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

tallatghazi said:


> I want to operate Curtis DC Motor Controller's throttle via CAN-BUS (Curtis already support CAN input for throttling). In this regarding, I would like your confirmation that can we directly control DC Motor Controller's throttle from vehicle's OBD2 CAN-BUS pins (check attached image)?


The motor controller will be expecting a specific CAN message. How would you get the vehicle to send that message... or are you asking if you can configure the Curtis to look for a data item that the vehicle is sending?



tallatghazi said:


> TARGET: My ultimate target is to run a DC Brushless/Brushed Motor on 100% same RPM as of Vehicle's Engine RPM (on all different loads)


If this is your previous design, the speed will always match, as we discussed. The target would be to run the motor at some torque output (load) related to the engine output (load).


----------

